# Changer d'identifiant Apple



## Membre supprimé 1158141 (16 Novembre 2019)

bonjour 

peux t on supprimer son identifiant et en créer un nouveau pour des raisons de sécurité liés a facebook


----------



## Sly54 (16 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Tu parles de te créer un nouvel identifiant Apple ? Ou bien un nouveau compte FaceBook ?
Parce que j e ne vois pas le lien entre les deux…



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Novembre 2019)

La sécurité sur Facebook


----------



## Membre supprimé 1158141 (17 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu parles de te créer un nouvel identifiant Apple ? Ou bien un nouveau compte FaceBook ?
> Parce que j e ne vois pas le lien entre les deux…
> ...


je voudrai changer d identifiant apple et supprimer l actuel ,Facebook m a collé une tentative hammeçonage


----------



## Sly54 (17 Novembre 2019)

damoiselle a dit:


> je voudrai changer d identifiant apple et supprimer l actuel ,Facebook m a collé une tentative hammeçonage


On est bien d'accord qu'il n'y a aucun rapport entre les deux ?


Tu peux te créer un nouvel identifiant Apple. Toutefois, tous les achats faits avec l'identifiant Apple n°01 ne pourront pas être repris avec l'id Apple n°02. Normal, puisque ce sont deux comptes différents.
Pareil pour les applications liées à ton compte Apple, iMovie, KeyNote, etc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1158141 (17 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> On est bien d'accord qu'il n'y a aucun rapport entre les deux ?
> 
> 
> Tu peux te créer un nouvel identifiant Apple. Toutefois, tous les achats faits avec l'identifiant Apple n°01 ne pourront pas être repris avec l'id Apple n°02. Normal, puisque ce sont deux comptes différents.
> Pareil pour les applications liées à ton compte Apple, iMovie, KeyNote, etc.




MERCI a vous ,après contact au tel  apple ,aucun lien


----------



## vincentn (17 Novembre 2019)

Tu peux modifier ton identifiant Apple sans problème, tout en gardant tes achats, etc.

Les méthodes suivant ton cas sont explicités ici :

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202667

Je l'ai fait dernièrement sans difficulté suite à un bug iCloud/Accès à l'iTunes Store (entres autres choses) sur Catalina.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Novembre 2019)

damoiselle a dit:


> MERCI a vous ,après contact au tel  apple ,aucun lien


Merci de confirmer qu'Apple confirme ! nos dires


----------

